# Imax Thermo Suit - 100% wasserdichter Thermoanzug für nur 89,99 €



## am-angelsport (10. September 2013)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

TOP Angebot
​ 


*Imax*
* Thermo Suit*
*Gr: XL*
* 2pcs*
*[43359] * 



*nur 89,99 €*​ 
Extrem warmer, 100% wasserdichter, zweiteiliger Thermoanzug aus superrobustem Nylonmaterial. 
Abnehmbare Kapuze, große Außentaschen sowie Innentaschen. 
Latzhose mit durchgehendem Reißverschluss und robusten, bequemen Trägern, große Außentaschen.​​http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Imax-Thermo-Suit-XL--2pcs-Hammerpreis_p34899_x2.htm







http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Imax-Thermo-Suit-XL--2pcs-Hammerpreis_p34899_x2.htm


bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.



www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de




[FONT=&quot]bei Fragen oder Interesse können sie uns täglich von 9.30Uhr bis 19.00 Uhr telefonisch erreichen.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Bestellhotline: 07143 – 9607911[/FONT]




Beste Grüße

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

